# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > Spoilers >  wheres grant??

## crazygirl

its the 8th january and still no sign of him when wil he return??

----------


## BlackKat

I think he starts filming in January.

----------


## Kim

He went back to brazil while the actor finishes off other projects.

----------


## Bryan

moving to spoilers

----------


## crazygirl

i thought he was going to be on our screens in january??

----------


## BlackKat

Well, Phil's leaving at the end of this week for however long (Steve M. is doing panto), so Grant coming back in January would be pretty pointless.

----------


## di marco

yeh i think grant comes back when phil comes back

----------


## Kim

I don't think Phil is gone for that long, just to see that sharon is ok

----------


## Abbie

oh i was wondering where is he but now this explains it

----------


## di marco

> I don't think Phil is gone for that long, just to see that sharon is ok


well if steve mcfaddens doing panto then phil wont be back before march i wouldnt have thought

----------


## littlemo

> well if steve mcfaddens doing panto then phil wont be back before march i wouldnt have thought


Well Letitia Dean said in the interview, that all will be revealed about Dennis's death in early Spring. And I think this is around the time Johnny is leaving. So I assume Grant and Phil will be back by then. I have read that Grant and Johnny have a big showdown which ends with one or both of them being killed.

----------


## di marco

> Well Letitia Dean said in the interview, that all will be revealed about Dennis's death in early Spring. And I think this is around the time Johnny is leaving. So I assume Grant and Phil will be back by then. I have read that Grant and Johnny have a big showdown which ends with one or both of them being killed.


yeh i read that interview, early spring so that is about march time?

----------


## BlackKat

Billy Murray said on BBC Breakfast that Johnny isn't involved in the 21st anniversary episode. It could be that this is because we have a break from the Johnny storyline while him and Ruby are on holiday, but he actually made it sound like he'll have already gone for good by then.

This makes no sense to me -- 21st anniversary is early Febuary. Jake&Danny are also supposedly involved in his exit, so we need time for Danny to come back and that to build up. We need Phil&Grant to come back and that to build up. Time for the Jake&Danny and Phil&Grant to somehow tie in together, and then bring it all to the conclusion with Johnny leaving. Added to this somewhere in all this Danny supposedly dies, and whether by Jake's hand or not that needs time to happen.

I don't think all that can happen before Febuary.   :EEK!:  Especially as we have spoilers up to the last week of January, and Johnny is still away, with no mention of Phil, Grant, Jake or Danny.

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i dont no when he is coming but when he comes back he kills jhonney

----------


## littlemo

> i dont no when he is coming but when he comes back he kills jhonney


I think the article said that Johnny and Grant have a showdown and one or more of them are killed. There is a possibility that Grant might be murdered and Johnny will walk free. There's usually justice taken in Eastenders eventually, but Ross Kemp did say that he wouldn't mind being killed off. Who knows?!

----------


## crazygirl

i think e/e are wanting to kill grant off, shame but these things have to be done even though i think e/e should slow down on the murders because they have too many off them! how many murders and normal deaths are there in total now??

----------


## littlemo

> i think e/e are wanting to kill grant off, shame but these things have to be done even though i think e/e should slow down on the murders because they have too many off them! how many murders and normal deaths are there in total now??


Yes there are a lot of deaths in EE. I think Johnny may just leave without being killed. I did hear that they were leaving the door open, but I'm not sure. Maybe they'll decide against killing Grant off as well, he could always come back in the future. It would be brilliant to have him and his family moving into the square. 

Having Dennis die in January and then Johnny or Grant in April, there's not much of a gap.

----------


## Siobhan

> Well, Phil's leaving at the end of this week for however long (Steve M. is doing panto), so Grant coming back in January would be pretty pointless.


Grant can't come back until Little Mo leaves.. they are the same person.. they have never been in a scene together... even when grant came back that time, mo was not behind the bar, she went miss.. GRANT is MO  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:

----------


## albert

i thought Grant was back for 6 months?? so i can't see him being killed by johnny as surely he will have left by the time Grant goes again???

----------


## crazygirl

> i thought Grant was back for 6 months?? so i can't see him being killed by johnny as surely he will have left by the time Grant goes again???


 true! so grant isnt gonna be killed by johnny we have that sorted!!

----------


## JustJodi

*thought that Phil calls Grant in for one more "fight" and they get rid of Johnny boy once and for all *

----------


## BlackKat

I hope that if it is Grant that finishes Johnny off they set up a more personal tie for Grant, other than just being involved because of his family. Otherwise we're going to have a group of people each with personal scores to settle, yet they're all incapable until deus ex machina Grant enters and saves the day. Just like it was with Chrissie. So if it's just going to be another Mitchell Rescue Squad type ending for Johnny I'll pass thanks.

----------


## di marco

> I hope that if it is Grant that finishes Johnny off they set up a more personal tie for Grant, other than just being involved because of his family. Otherwise we're going to have a group of people each with personal scores to settle, yet they're all incapable until deus ex machina Grant enters and saves the day. Just like it was with Chrissie. So if it's just going to be another Mitchell Rescue Squad type ending for Johnny I'll pass thanks.


yeh i agree, its got to be someone that really hates him cos of what hes done to them personally, grant could help but i dont want it to just be him

----------

